#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Mini Tutorial - Comandos Básicos Ubiquiti - SSH

## adrianofante

Bem pessoal, acredito que quase todo mundo já teve a necessidade de acessar algum equipamento ubiquiti por SSH, principalamente quando o sinal do equipamento está muito baixo, ai não tem jeito de acessar pela web. 

Abaixo reuni os comandos básicos (básicos mesmo) para que seje possível alterar as configurações:

1º Acesse o equipamento através de algum programa SSH (putty por exemplo) meio óbivio isso né?!! massss....enfim..

comando *cd* para acessar uma pasta 
comando *ls* lista os arquivos ou subpastas da pasta  

alterar uma configuração..ssid, nome do dispositivo, ip, etc....editar o arquivo system.cfg com o comando
*vi /tmp/system.cfg*
va até a linha q quer alterar e digite* i* depois para sair e salvar aperte *ESC* depois digite *:wq*
para sair sem salvar nada aperte *ESC* depois digite *:q*
e depois de alterado o que for necessário reiniciar o equipamento para aplicar as configurações com o comando abaixo:
*primeiro: save*
*depois: /usr/etc/rc.d/rc.softrestart save

* 
acessar a pasta que contém quem pegou ip por dhcp
*cd /etc/persistent*
depois o comando *tail -f leases.1.eth0*

commando para mostrar o sinal.
*./usr/www/signal.cgi*
Tem que estar na pasta padrão, para entrar na pasta padrão digite *cd /*

Scanear redes
*wlanconfig ath0 list scan* ou* iwlist ath0 scan*

Status da conexão sem fio
*wlanconfig ath0 list sta*


Outros commandos uteis para ath0 (interface sem fio)
iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
[interface] frequency
[interface] channel
[interface] bitrate
[interface] rate
[interface] encryption
[interface] keys
[interface] power
[interface] txpower
[interface] retry
[interface] ap
[interface] accesspoints
[interface] peers
[interface] event
[interface] auth
[interface] wpakeys
[interface] genie
[interface] modulation

Bem pessoal isso é o básico, porém já ajuda bastante.

Qualquer dúvida postem ai, pra não virar bagunça com um monte de posts caso alguém queira inserir mais comandos me envia por MP que edito e dou os devidos créditos.

T+ espero que ajude!

----------


## andersonfire

Amigo te enviei uma MP

----------


## peritinaicos

vlw

----------


## adrianofante

> Amigo te enviei uma MP


já te respondi, mas o interessante seria você expressar suas dúvidas abertamente aqui no fórum, pois sua dúvida pode ser útil para mais alguém...t+

----------


## andersonfire

> já te respondi, mas o interessante seria você expressar suas dúvidas abertamente aqui no fórum, pois sua dúvida pode ser útil para mais alguém...t+



Ok obrigado pela atençao vamos la entao,fiz todos passos mais ja no 1 digitar *cd* para acessar uma pasta ele da esse tipo de aviso(segue ai no print a tela) sera que é pq eu to tentando fazer acesso SSH no radio aqui que recebo o meu link de casa?? esse programa so funciona em AP?

Como tinha te dito sou bem leigo referente a esse tipo de coisa SSH,HTML mais devagarinho a gente vai aprendendo 

mais desde ja valeu pela paciência :Wavey:

----------


## infoservice0101

Amigo, sabe como fazer para criar ap virtual em UBNT?, visto que é um recurso importante para migrar para rede criptografada por exemplo.
Valew

----------


## adrianofante

nessa versão ainda não é possivel.

----------


## adrianofante

> Ok obrigado pela atençao vamos la entao,fiz todos passos mais ja no 1 digitar *cd* para acessar uma pasta ele da esse tipo de aviso(segue ai no print a tela) sera que é pq eu to tentando fazer acesso SSH no radio aqui que recebo o meu link de casa?? esse programa so funciona em AP?
> 
> Como tinha te dito sou bem leigo referente a esse tipo de coisa SSH,HTML mais devagarinho a gente vai aprendendo 
> 
> mais desde ja valeu pela paciência


é porque você digitou CD somente, tem que digitar cd / para acessar a pasta principal.

Ou você pode digitar */usr/www/signal.cgi* mas sem o ponto sem digitar cd / antes que vai funcionar.

----------


## fsoaress76

Qual o camando para cadastra MAC no "ARP ACL"???

----------


## leandro nh1

amigo me da uma ajudinha ai eu tenho nano m5, eceses comandos funcionao nela tanbem eu comprei ela dum provedor com eternete so q ela veio com ip d acesso alterado e provavel senha se tu tiver alguma dica p me da . valeu .

----------


## pardall11

boa noite acompanhando o tópico eu tive uma curiosidade em sabe qual arquivo editar para colocar 
mais que 8 caraquiter na senha e qual linha do aquivo de configuração editar para habilitar parta aparecer 
para troca de pais porque alguns radios só libera se resetar ele e não deixa mais altere depois só se resetar
revolta tem algum truque para isto ?
system.cfg
aaa.1.status=disabled
wpasupplicant.status=enabled
wpasupplicant.profile.1.network.1.ssid=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
wpasupplicant.profile.1.network.1.psk=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
wpasupplicant.profile.1.network.1.proto.1.name=RSN
wpasupplicant.profile.1.network.1.pairwise.1.name=CCMP
wpasupplicant.profile.1.network.1.key_mgmt.1.name=WPA-PSK
wpasupplicant.profile.1.network.1.eap.1.status=disabled
wpasupplicant.profile.1.network.1.bssid=
wpasupplicant.profile.1.name=WPA-PSK
wpasupplicant.device.1.status=enabled
wpasupplicant.device.1.profile=WPA-PSK
wpasupplicant.device.1.driver=madwifi
wpasupplicant.device.1.devname=ath0
wireless.status=enabled
wireless.1.wds.status=enabled
wireless.1.status=enabled
wireless.1.ssid=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
wireless.1.security.type=none
wireless.1.scan_list.status=disabled
wireless.1.scan_list.channels=
wireless.1.macclone=disabled
wireless.1.hide_ssid=disabled
wireless.1.devname=ath0
wireless.1.authmode=1
wireless.1.ap=
wireless.1.addmtikie=enabled
vlan.status=disabled
users.status=enabled
users.2.status=disabled
users.1.status=enabled
users.1.password=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
users.1.name=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
update.check.status=disabled
telnetd.status=disabled
system.timezone=GMT
system.longitude=
system.latitude=
system.eirp.status=enabled
system.date.timestamp=
system.date.status=disabled
system.cfg.version=65539
system.button.reset=enabled
syslog.status=enabled
syslog.remote.status=
sshd.status=enabled
sshd.port=22
sshd.auth.passwd=enabled
snmp.status=enabled
snmp.location=XXXXXXXX
snmp.contact=XXXXXXXXXX
snmp.community=public
route.status=enabled
route.1.status=enabled
route.1.netmask=0
route.1.ip=0.0.0.0
route.1.gateway=XXXXXXXXXXXX
route.1.devname=br0
route.1.comment=
resolv.status=disabled
resolv.nameserver.status=enabled
resolv.nameserver.2.status=disabled
resolv.nameserver.2.ip=
resolv.nameserver.1.status=enabled
resolv.nameserver.1.ip=XXXXXXXXXXXX
resolv.host.1.status=enabled
resolv.host.1.name=Bullet M5
radio.status=enabled
radio.countrycode=511
radio.1.txpower=25
radio.1.subsystemid=0xe205
radio.1.status=enabled
radio.1.reg_obey=disabled
radio.1.rate.mcs=7
radio.1.rate.auto=enabled
radio.1.pollingpri=
radio.1.pollingnoack=0
radio.1.polling=enabled
radio.1.obey=disabled
radio.1.mode=managed
radio.1.mcastrate=7
radio.1.low_txpower_mode=disabled
radio.1.ieee_mode=11naht40
radio.1.forbiasauto=0
radio.1.dfs.status=enabled
radio.1.devname=ath0
radio.1.cwm.mode=1
radio.1.cwm.enable=0
radio.1.countrycode=511
radio.1.clksel=1
radio.1.chanshift=0
radio.1.chanbw=0
radio.1.cable.loss=0
radio.1.antenna.id=
radio.1.antenna.gain=0
radio.1.acktimeout=25
radio.1.ackdistance=600
radio.1.ack.auto=enabled
pwdog.status=disabled
ppp.status=disabled
ntpclient.status=disabled
netmode=bridge
netconf.status=enabled
netconf.3.up=enabled
netconf.3.status=enabled
netconf.3.role=mlan
netconf.3.netmask=255.255.255.0
netconf.3.mtu=1500
netconf.3.ip=XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
netconf.3.hwaddr.status=disabled
netconf.3.hwaddr.mac=
netconf.3.devname=br0
netconf.3.autoip.status=disabled
netconf.2.up=enabled
netconf.2.status=enabled
netconf.2.role=bridge_port
netconf.2.promisc=enabled
netconf.2.netmask=255.255.255.0
netconf.2.mtu=1500
netconf.2.ip=0.0.0.0
netconf.2.hwaddr.status=disabled
netconf.2.hwaddr.mac=
netconf.2.devname=ath0
netconf.2.autoip.status=disabled
netconf.2.allmulti=enabled
netconf.1.up=enabled
netconf.1.status=enabled
netconf.1.role=bridge_port
netconf.1.promisc=enabled
netconf.1.netmask=255.255.255.0
netconf.1.mtu=1500
netconf.1.ip=0.0.0.0
netconf.1.hwaddr.status=disabled
netconf.1.hwaddr.mac=
netconf.1.devname=eth0
netconf.1.autoip.status=disabled
httpd.status=enabled
httpd.session.timeout=900
httpd.port=80
httpd.https.status=disabled
gui.language=en_US
ebtables.sys.status=enabled
ebtables.sys.eap.status=enabled
ebtables.sys.eap.1.status=enabled
ebtables.sys.eap.1.devname=ath0
ebtables.sys.arpnat.status=disabled
ebtables.sys.arpnat.1.status=enabled
ebtables.sys.arpnat.1.devname=ath0
ebtables.status=enabled
dyndns.status=disabled
discovery.status=enabled
discovery.cdp.status=enabled
dhcpd.status=disabled
dhcpc.status=disabled
dhcpc.1.status=disabled
dhcpc.1.devname=br0
bridge.status=enabled
bridge.1.stp.status=disabled
bridge.1.status=enabled
bridge.1.port.2.status=enabled
bridge.1.port.2.devname=ath0
bridge.1.port.1.status=enabled
bridge.1.port.1.devname=eth0
bridge.1.fd=1
bridge.1.devname=br0
aaa.status=disabled
aaa.1.wpa.psk=XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

ESTA é a estrutura do aquivo mais onde esta xxxxxxx é que apaguei as minha configura soes de ssid e chave e usuário e senha .

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

> Bem pessoal, acredito que quase todo mundo já teve a necessidade de acessar algum equipamento ubiquiti por SSH, principalamente quando o sinal do equipamento está muito baixo, ai não tem jeito de acessar pela web. 
> 
> Abaixo reuni os comandos básicos (básicos mesmo) para que seje possível alterar as configurações:
> 
> 1º Acesse o equipamento através de algum programa SSH (putty por exemplo) meio óbivio isso né?!! massss....enfim..
> 
> comando *cd* para acessar uma pasta 
> comando *ls* lista os arquivos ou subpastas da pasta 
> 
> ...



Olá amigo adorei o seu POst quero aprender mais se vc poder estar postando mais alguns código via SSH eu agradeceria =D
se precisar de algo!. =D

agradeço desde já!

----------


## CherosoX

*QUANDO EU ENTRO COM O COMANDO vi /tmp/system.cf E
e vou em countrycode e mudo pra 76 que é brasil e aperto esc ele sai e depois aperto wq não salva da um mensagem q not implement 

não salva de jeito algum alguem poderia ajudar*

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

> *QUANDO EU ENTRO COM O COMANDO vi /tmp/system.cf E
> e vou em countrycode e mudo pra 76 que é brasil e aperto esc ele sai e depois aperto wq não salva da um mensagem q not implement 
> 
> não salva de jeito algum alguem poderia ajudar*


Olá amigo se vc ta colocando só (( wq )) é por isso que esta dando esta mensagem tem que colocar os (( : )) fica assim: (( :wq )) tenta ai. 
Abraço'! =D

----------


## CherosoX

muito obrigado me salvou estava esquecendo do : obrigado

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

> muito obrigado me salvou estava esquecendo do : obrigado


tranquilo amigo precisando é só chamar =D

acontece as vezes eu tbm estou usando o debian e esqueço de algum ponto ou virgula ai fico pensando e pensando e nada =s srsrs

----------


## arciliodamiati

Boa noite amigos, esse é meu primeiro post aqui.
Vi o tópico sobre os comandos básicos e vou deixar aqui minha contribuição.

Acesso rádio via SSH

Abra o aplicativo Putty e preencha os seguintes campos :
1) Em HOST NAME coloque o IP DO RÁDIO
2) A porta é a padrão é a 22
3) O protocolo é o SSH
4) Clique em OPEN
5) Abrirá uma tela solicitando o login as ( logar como ) coloque o mesmo login que utilizamos para
acessa via browser e de enter
6) Solicitará uma senha, utilize a mesma do sistema via browser e de enter.
7) Pronto se tudo deu certo você estará logado no rádio.

Vamos aos comandos
Obs: Digite corretamente todos os comandos, pois qualquer palavra inserida errada, irá influenciar no
resultado final, podendo levar a perder conexão com o rádio.
Verificar o nível de sinal atual do rádio
./usr/www/signal.cgi
Tem que estar na pasta padrão, para entrar na pasta padrão digite cd /

Scanear redes
iwlist ath0 scan
Aguarde aparecer a lista de redes disponíveis

Reiniciar o rádio
reboot

Alterar a rede
1) Utilize o comando para Scanear redes
2) Anote no notepad o ESSID da rede que deseja se conectar
O ESSID é o nome da REDE, como por exemplo MEUWISP_AP10
3) Use o vi para acessar o arquivo de configuração do rádio através do seguinte comando:
3.1) vi /tmp/system.cfg
3.2) Localize a linha que consta o SSID atual que está conectado o rádio, a linha é a seguinte
wireless.1.ssid= ( aqui estará o nome da rede atual)
3.3) Aperte a letra A para habilitar a edição do arquivo.
3.4) Coloque aqui o ESSID que você escolheu no primeiro passo.
4) Salve a configuração com o comando esc para sair do modo edição depois salve e sai com o
comando :wq
5) Salve as alterações na configuração com o comando
cfgmtd -f /tmp/system.cfg -w
6) Reiniciando o rádio e aplicando as configurações
/usr/etc/rc.d/rc.softrestart save
7) Se tudo ocorreu de forma correta, em alguns instantes o rádio deverá voltar a acessar já com a nova
rede.

Outras configurações interessantes:

Alterar modulação, também conhecida como MCS. Alterar a linha a seguir, onde o 7 é a modulação atual.
radio.1.rate.mcs=7

As vezes perdemos o acesso http/https por algum motivo, porém no ssh ainda temos acesso. As linhas responsáveis pelo serviço http são as seguintes. Vou comentá-las na frente.

httpd.https.port=443 #PORTA DO HTTPS 
httpd.https.status=disabled #STATUS DO HTTPS, ATIVADO OU DESATIVADO 
httpd.port=80 #PORTA DO HTTP 
httpd.session.timeout=900 #TIMEOUT DE ACESSO AO RÁDIO POR HTTP
httpd.status=enabled #STATUS DO SERVIÇO HTTP

Outras configurações são disponiveis dentro do arquivo system.cfg , todas alterações feitas deverão ser salvas e depois reiniciado o rádio com os comandos já citados acima.
Salvando as configurações:
cfgmtd -f /tmp/system.cfg -w
Reiniciando o rádio e aplicando as configurações
/usr/etc/rc.d/rc.softrestart save

Ativando Compliance test em firmwares que essa opção foi desabilitada e lista de frequências

1º Comando

echo "echo '<option value="32" selected>Argentina</option>
<option value="51">Armenia</option>
<option value="533">Aruba</option>
<option value="36">Australia</option>
<option value="40">Austria</option>
<option value="31">Azerbaijan</option>
<option value="48">Bahrain</option>
<option value="52">Barbados</option>
<option value="112">Belarus</option>
<option value="56">Belgium</option>
<option value="84">Belize</option>
<option value="68">Bolivia</option>
<option value="70">Bosnia and Herzegovina</option>
<option value="76">Brazil</option>
<option value="96">Brunei Darussalam</option>
<option value="100">Bulgaria</option>
<option value="116">Cambodia</option>
<option value="124">Canada</option>
<option value="152">Chile</option>
<option value="156">China</option>
<option value="170">Colombia</option>
<option value="511">Compliance Test</option>
<option value="188">Costa rica</option>
<option value="191">Croatia</option>
<option value="196">Cyprus</option>
<option value="203">Czech republic</option>
<option value="208">Denmark</option>
<option value="214">Dominican Republic</option>
<option value="218">Ecuador</option>
<option value="818">Egypt</option>
<option value="222">El Salvador</option>
<option value="233">Estonia</option>
<option value="246">Finland</option>
<option value="250">France</option>
<option value="268">Georgia</option>
<option value="276">Germany</option>
<option value="300">Greece</option>
<option value="304">Greenland</option>
<option value="308">Grenada</option>
<option value="316">Guam</option>
<option value="320">Guatemala</option>
<option value="332">Haiti</option>
<option value="340">Honduras</option>
<option value="344">Hong Kong</option>
<option value="348">Hungary</option>
<option value="352">Iceland</option>
<option value="356">India</option><option value="360">Indonesia</option>
<option value="364">Iran</option>
<option value="372">Ireland</option>
<option value="376">Israel</option>
<option value="380">Italy</option>
<option value="388">Jamaica</option>
<option value="400">Jordan</option>
<option value="404">Kenya</option>
<option value="408">North Korea</option>
<option value="410">Korea Republic</option>
<option value="414">Kuwait</option>
<option value="428">Latvia</option>
<option value="422">Lebanon</option>
<option value="438">Liechtenstein</option>
<option value="440">Lithuania</option>
<option value="442">Luxembourg</option>
<option value="446">Macau</option>
<option value="807">Macedonia</option>
<option value="458">Malaysia</option>
<option value="470">Malta</option>
<option value="484">Mexico</option>
<option value="492">Monaco</option>
<option value="504">Morocco</option>
<option value="524">Nepal</option>
<option value="528">Netherlands</option>
<option value="530">Netherlands Antilles</option>
<option value="554">New Zealand</option>
<option value="578">Norway</option>
<option value="512">Oman</option>
<option value="586">Pakistan</option>
<option value="591">Panama</option>
<option value="598">Papua New Guinea</option>
<option value="604">Peru</option>
<option value="608">Philippines</option>
<option value="616">Poland</option>
<option value="620">Portugal</option>
<option value="630">Puerto Rico</option>
<option value="634">Qatar</option>
<option value="642">Romania</option>
<option value="643">Russia</option>
<option value="682">Saudi Arabia</option>
<option value="891">Serbia And Montenegro</option>
<option value="702">Singapore</option>
<option value="703">Slovakia</option>
<option value="705">Slovenia</option>
<option value="710">South Africa</option>
<option value="724">Spain</option>
<option value="144">Sri Lanka</option>
<option value="752">Sweden</option><option value="756">Switzerland</option>
<option value="158">Taiwan</option>
<option value="764">Thailand</option>
<option value="780">Trinidad And Tobago</option>
<option value="788">Tunisia</option>
<option value="792">Turkey</option>
<option value="804">Ukraine</option>
<option value="784">United Arab Emirates</option>
<option value="826">United Kingdom</option>
<option value="840">United States</option>
<option value="858">Uruguay</option>
<option value="860">Uzbekistan</option>
<option value="862">Venezuela</option>
<option value="704">Viet Nam</option>' >> /etc/ccodes.inc" >> /etc/persistent/rc.poststart

2ºComando

chmod +x /etc/persistent/rc.poststart

3º Comando

cfgmtd -w -p /etc/



Att,
Arcílio Damiati

----------

